# Programming an OPC UA .NET Client with C# for the SIEMENS OPC UA Server



## azeddineh@ymail.com (23 Januar 2019)

*Kommunikation zwischen einem SIMATIC OPC UA Server und einer OPC UA .NET Client*

Hello,


ich beschaeftige mich momentan mit der Projekt - Kommunikation zwischen einem SIMATIC OPC UA Server (SIEMENS) und einer OPC UA .NET Client.
Die Frage ist: was ist die beste OPC UA .NET SDKs (fuer kommerzielle zwecke)? support, doku...etc?

Danke


----------



## inray (29 Januar 2019)

Hallo!
Einer der Platzhirsche ist sicher https://www.unified-automation.com bzw. das Client SDK https://www.unified-automation.com/products/client-sdk/net-ua-client-sdk.html
Wir haben damit gute Erfahrung.

Grüße vom inray Team

-------------
www.opc-router.de


----------



## azeddineh@ymail.com (30 Januar 2019)

danke schon für Ihre Antwort.


----------

